# Tribunal de Grande Instance



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

¿Qué es el *tribunal de grande instance*?

Yo conozco los tribunales de primera y segunda instancia, pero ése no.

¿Será la Corte Suprema?


----------



## grandluc

Hola
Mi diccionario dice: Juzgado de Primera Instancia


----------



## totor

Merci bien, Grandluc.

Entonces, ¿*première instance* y *grande instance* son exactamente lo mismo? ¿No hay ninguna diferencia?


----------



## grandluc

No sé. Sólo encuentro "tribunal d'instance=tribunal de instancia" además del que ya de dije. No soy demasiado familiar con el tema...


----------



## totor

grandluc said:


> No soy demasiado familiar con el tema...



Sí, Grandluc, es el mismo problema que tengo yo también, la falta de familiaridad con el tema  .

En todo caso, mis diccionarios (inclusive el Robert) no lo dan como sinónimo de *primera instancia*.

Así que te agradezco mucho.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Este enlace puede aclarar algo las cosas aunque no del todo.


----------



## totor

marcoszorrilla said:


> Este enlace puede aclarar algo las cosas aunque no del todo.



Es cierto, Marcos. Posiblemente haya diferentes tribunales para diferentes instancias en diferentes países. Pero en ese enlace por lo menos se ve que lo que en Bélgica se llama *"tribunal de première instance"*, en Francia se lo conoce como *"Tribunal de grande instance"*.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor.

El *tribunal de grande instance* (à niveau départamental) ha reemplazado en Francia el que antiguamente era _*tribunal civil de première instance *_(éste solo se ocupaba del arrondissement).

Ajout: en Francia pues, tenemos el tribunal d'instance y tribunal de grande instance. Ya no los hay de première et deuxième instance.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¡Por fin una abogada  !

Gracias, Gévy, y mil bisous.

Ah, maître, entonces, ¿qué significa *tribunal d'instance*?

¿Lo que nosotros llamamos *de segunda instancia*?

Ahora se me confundió todo  .


----------



## grandluc

Un coup de baguette magique et  hop! http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribunal_d'instance


----------



## totor

grandluc said:


> Un coup de baguette magique et  hop!



De baguette magique será para ti, Grandluc, yo sigo a ciegas  . ¿Cuál es el de primera y cuál el de segunda?

Wiki dice que _Le tribunal d'instance est une juridiction exceptionnel de premier degré_.

Según tú me habías dicho, el *tribunal de grande instance* era de *primera instancia*. Ahora resulta que el *tribunal d'instance* también es de primera instancia.

Tal vez me confunda con *premier ressort* y *premier degré*.

¿Hay un abogado en la sala, por favor  ?


----------



## lunar

Aunque mi intervención es algo tardía, este vínculo puede ser útil:
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/transl_es/plataforma/pagina/celter/art4constitu00.htm
por otro lado, wordreference propone una traducción para Tribunal de grande instance...
Lo que hay que considerar al traducir, es que se está indicando en un idioma diferente el nombre de una institución que no es exactamente la misma en el país de esa lengua. Por lo que pienso que traducir _Grande_ _Instance_ como Gran Instancia describe el concepto sin querer hermanarlo a fuerzas con el término español... puesto que los sistemas jurídicos no son idénticos.
Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Como ni entiendo ni sé de leyes, utilizaré cierta metodología.

Ámbito: Francia y España.

Organización de la justicia en Francia:
Máximo órgano de lo civil: Tribunal de Grande Instance

Organización de la justicia en España:
Máximo órgano (civil y penal): Tribunal Supremo

*Conclusión*: vosotros mismos (yo, no me mojo )


----------



## totor

Gracias Lunar y Víctor (ça va, mon p'tit vieux!) por sus aportes.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Algunas precisiones adicionales. Según Le GDEL:
_"Tribunal d'arrondissement: _dénomination jusqu'en 1959 du tribunal de première instance, auquel a fait suite le *tribunal de grande instance*, compétent en matière civile et pénale. Le TGI est une juridiction de droit commun du premier degré, implantée dans chaque département. Il y en a 181 en tout."
Donc, actuellement chez nous il y a le tribunal d'instance (tribunal o juzgado de primera instancia) et le tribunal de grande instance (tribunal de última instancia) ; he encontrado varias veces esta traducción.


----------



## IsaSol

Bonjour Totor
En France il y a un premier niveau de juridiction avec pleins de tribunaux différents: si tu as un probl avec ton employeur= tu vas devant le tribunal des Prud'hommes, si tu as un probl avec ta commune ou le maire de ta ville, tu vas devant le tribunal administratif....si tu as un problème avec une personne privée pour une affaire qui excède 10 000 euros, tu vas devant le Tribunal de Grande Instance. Le TGI a une compétence départementale....
Pour les litiges n'excédant pas 10 000 euros ( et donc moins graves), c'est le tribunal d'instance. Après, le deuxième niveau, c'est la Cour d'Appel ( comment dis-tu? : corte de apelacion?). Le lien que t'a envoyé Victor est très bien je trouve. Voilà, sinon j espere que tu vas bien et je t'embrasse, à bientôt.
Ciao !


----------



## ara1e

Hola,


En Francia, al igual que en España, para los *litigios civiles*, existen dos tribunales de primera instancia que se pueden ocupar del caso:Tribunal d'instance o TI (en España, Juzgados de Paz),​
Tirbunal de primera instancia o TGI (en España, Juzgados de Primera Instancia).​En cada Departamento existen varios TIy TGI. Las reglas de comptencia de uno u otro tribunal son complejas (territoriales y materiales), lo que te interesa retener es que para un caso determinado, uno de los dos (y solo uno) es comptente, y en ningun caso el TGI revisa en las decisiones del TI.

Para eso esta la Cour d'Appel, que es el unico tribunal de "segunda instancia" Existe una por Departamente. En España el equivalente es la Audiencia Provincial. Cualquier proceso de "primera instancia" puede ser revisado por la "Cour d'Appel" en segunda instancia si el perdedor lo solicita.

El equivalente de la Corte Suprema es, en Francia, la Cour de Cassation (en España, Tribunal Supremo). Se trata de un tercer nivel al que no se tiene acceso directamente. Las condiciones de "pourvoi en cassation" son estrictas y se refieren a la aplicacion de las reglas del Derecho y no al fondo del asunto.

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda, y lo siento por no poder dar ejemplos de América


----------



## totor

Mille fois merci bien à vous tous, chers amis Gurb, Isa et Ara.

Grâce à vous (et à ceux qui sont venus avant) maintenant je suis un peu mieux éclairé sur le sujet.


----------



## yserien

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, amigos?
> 
> ¿Qué es el *tribunal de grande instance*?
> 
> Yo conozco los tribunales de primera y segunda instancia, pero ése no.
> 
> ¿Será la Corte Suprema?


Totor, creo que este enlace te será util.    http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/instance
Tenías que haber precisado de que pais estas hablando, ésto es válido para Francia.


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> Tenías que haber precisado de que pais estas hablando, ésto es válido para Francia.



En realidad, mi intención era por sobre todas las cosas entender qué tipo de tribunal era, para saber cómo aplicarlo, y qué equivalencias podía tener en Hispanoamérica y España, porque, que yo sepa, no existe en nuestra lengua ningún tribunal que se llame "de gran instancia". Están los tribunales de primera y segunda instancia, y la corte de apelaciones, como bien han explicado otros mucho mejor que yo.


----------



## fragnol

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour tout le monde,

Voici un terme qui me pose des problèmes, toujours à cause de mes manques de connaissance dans le domaine juridique:

Tribunal de grande instance = tribunal de gran instancia (?) ou c'est le même que: triunal de primera instancia????

Des idées???

Gracias


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

No sé mucho de este tema pero mira aquí a ver si te sirve.

EDIT Lien rompu.
remplacé par : tribunal de grande instance Ministère de la Justice


----------



## fragnol

uiiii, muchisimas gracias, que link tan bueno!!!!!


----------

